# Budget laptop <= 35k, Mumbai



## onlytanmoy (Nov 8, 2015)

Dear All,

My brother is based at Mumbai and he is looking for a budget laptop (preferably with 8 GB memory) for his programming and simulation work. Please can I ask my Mumbai based mates to suggest some authentic computer shops in Lamington road which will provide good deals on the same? The purchase will be done in this week only.

1) What is your budget? 35,000 INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? simulation with softwares like ANSYS, ABAQUS and programming with MATLAB

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, HP
b. Dislike: none as such

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? 8gb ram, i3/i5, 500gb/1TB hdd, 1GB graphics card

6) Anything else you would like to say? No

Anticipating your prompt responses guys.

Thanks,
Troy.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

Fill the questionnaire first.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Fill the questionnaire first.



pls give me the link to the same


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

Hang on this thread needs to be moved to correct section.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2015)

Fill this and add to first post for visibility

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Fill this and add to first post for visibility
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html



done! thanks for the ques link.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Diwali guys!

any suggestion please??


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 13, 2015)

hello...at least let me know names of some reliable shops in lamington road from where my bro can do the purchase.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2015)

i suggest sticking to official stores of each brand or big showrooms like chroma,reliance digital etc.these are the only places where you can get best deals without worrying about warranty & after sales support.


----------

